# NetBeans GUI Builder



## Nathy (18. Jan 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe mit dem NetBeans GUI Builder ein GUI erstellt. Jetzt habe ich, da man ja den Code nicht ändern kann, diesen kopiert und in einer neuen Klasse eingefügt. Dort kann ich jetzt den Code ändern, aber es ändert sich nichts an der Ausgabe. Wenn ich z.b. den Text von einem Button ändere, wird immer noch der alte angezeigt. Warum das?

Gruss und danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2007)

Weil die Eigenschaften der Komponenten, die Anordnung etc. in XML-Dateien abgelegt werden, die sich auch mit Änderung des Codes von "außen" nicht verändern.
Du kannst in NetBeans den generierten Code ändern, die IDE stellt dafür Funktionen bereit. Es bedarf dafür aber etwas Übung. Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht noch zum 4. Mal schreiben müssen, wie man das macht.
Benutze einfach mal die Forumsuche.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Jan 2007)

Ich nehme an, daß die neue Klasse auch einen neuen Namen hat. Überprüf doch bitte einmal ob in der "main" Methode auch der neue Name steht. Sonst wird ja immer noch die alte Klasse ausgeführt, und dann ist's ja logisch, daß sich nix verändern tut. Ansonsten muss ich L-ectron-X recht geben. In NetBeans kann man den generierten Code ändern: in den Properties hast du dafür den "Code" Button.


----------

